# sick goat



## brytniallyssa (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay so we bought 5 goats at auction 1 little pygmy by herself and 4 boers together. First few days they all seemed fine a little diarrhea but all but one of them has cleared up. Now the one that is left with the diarrhea is just laying in their pen. Moving very slowly. I put some food hay and water next to him and he ate a little but he wont get up. Any ideas would be helpful. Also I have given all of them a wormer and some electrolytes in their water.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2012)

Which wormer and how much? How old are the goats? Are the Boers picking on the Pygmy? My guess would be coccidia but until a fecal done, you don't know for sure. If the goat is laying around, then you are getting into the critical stage. I would get a coccidia med and start him on it. Also make sure that he is pooping and peeing ok. Get a temp.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

You need to get a fecal done as soon as possible, especially since you already have one going down.  They could have any number of parasites and without testing, you may run out of time trying different things.    

Testing should be a routine thing too.  Giving a dewormer without knowing if they need it or what type of parasite the goats need to be treated for wastes money, does nothing to improve the goats' health, and causes resistant parasites (which is why some dewormers no longer work at all).

I hope you can find a vet quickly-some large animal vets do work Sundays so you might have some luck.

Second thing---are any of these goats the ones you gave penicillin to or the ones that got out and were lost?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Which wormer and how much? How old are the goats? Are the Boers picking on the Pygmy? My guess would be coccidia but until a fecal done, you don't know for sure. If the goat is laying around, then you are getting into the critical stage. I would get a coccidia med and start him on it. Also make sure that he is pooping and peeing ok. Get a temp.


x2  Being it is Sunday, unlikely you are rushing a fecal to the vet. I would get meds at TSC or local feed store that is open. And treat for coccidiosis,  Also, a lot of people don't realize that goats need higher dosages of wormer than what other animals do, so what wormer did you use and and what dosage.

I would also pick up a pack of electrolyltes such as Sav A Caf, or Rebound, or Resorb and a feeding/drenching syringe. It has a long metal tip on it and comes in different sizes, GEt the 30 cc size if they have one. Try and slowly get him to swallow 3 or 4 ounces of the electorlyte mixture. 

Injectable B complex, may also be helpful and is sold by most feed stores. Need a needle and a syringe for that. 

Look at his gums are they pinkish or very white???  Let us know

Take his temp.  If it is above normal he may also need antibiotics and if it is below normal it is a good indication of a bad worm load and/or dehydration.


----------



## brytniallyssa (Sep 23, 2012)

No it is not one of the ones we gave penicillin to or one that escaped we just got them last Monday after we thought the others were gone for sure then they came back lol. Now we have 7. I used the. Dumor goat wormer at 4 oz. According to directions on the box. And do I take a goats temp like I would a dog? Never did that before. Also what meds would you suggest for the cocci?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

Gotcha 

If you can get some DiMethox liquid 40% concentration or the powder and mix it with enough water to get a 40% (I have the exact amounts written down somewhere if you go that route and need it).  In my experience, after nearly losing some goats to coccidia, it works far better than Corid when dealing with coccidiosis (Corid can work well as a preventative but there are other concerns with it too).  TSC doesn't have it though, but other farm stores near you might.  

Take their temp rectally.  Cover the thermometer with a slip (or a sandwich baggie), put a little lube on the end, and hold it steady until it has read.  I have someone hold them but you could also put them into a milk stand or something.

Definitely do as 20k said with the electrolytes.  Scouring can cause rapid fluid loss.

I still am strongly recommending a fecal exam.  The Dumor may or may not help.  It really does depend on the type of parasite they are carrying and how heavy of a load they are carrying.

Has the weak one gotten up and moved around at all?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=226410#p226410

Link to more info on scours, coccidia, parasites, and such, just in case you want to read more and haven't seen this yet.


----------



## brytniallyssa (Sep 23, 2012)

No the goat has not gotten up and I was just at tractor supply and couldnt find that stuff you were talking about and i guess that would explain it lol. I did however see the corrid there  for cattle can that be used for goats? I wasnt sure.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes it can and it would be probably be worth trying.  I order the powdered DiMethox from Jeffers.com if you want to have some on hand in the future.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, also on the corid.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

Since you mentioned giving Penicillin to another goat, and you have the supplies, I would give this one some as well. twice a day. It does not actually decrease the parasite load, assuming that is the problem but it could help with toxins building up in the system from the goat having a parasite load or maybe another infection that is going unnoticed.


----------



## brytniallyssa (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input but im afraid its too late for this guy he has gotten worse for sure. He wasn't eating or drinking at all so I was giving him water with electrolytes via syringe. Ran back to tractor supply to get some of the corrid but by the time I got back he was completely unresponsive. Laying pretty much lifeless with eyes closed and very shallow breathing if he isn't gone by now it will be very shortly. We have him seperated from the others and cleaned out their pen and put fresh straw. Should I take some of his feces to get tested tomorrow when the vet is open or just start them on meds to help prevent cocci in the others?(I found a site that has instructions for this). I am very overwhelemd with this whole goat thing we started out with 2 we only have a small hobby farm and when the others got loose my fiance surprised me with 5 more which was more than enough then the other 2 came back now I just feel like I have goats all over the place and don't know what to do. I am just afraid that the others will get sick and I will not know what to do. So just thanks again I really appreciate everyone taking the time to help us out <3


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

It is very common to treat for cocci, so you certainly would be justified to just treat them all.  However, you may wish to follow through with a fecal on the one that is sick and maybe a fecal from another one, just to see what it comes up with.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

It probably feels a little overwhelming right now and I am sorry that your little guy is losing to this.  I think you are right to take in a sample of his along with some from your other goats to have a test done.  And I second the going ahead with the cocci treatment too for all of them.  

I hope you have a better week-you've been through a lot with lost goats and sick ones


----------

